# BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

*Basic tsi info/acronyms/faq*

*DISCLAIMER:* I am NOT an expert on all the information found in this post & thread. It has been put together by various contributors as a central source to answer the most basic of questions for current and prospective TSI VW/Audi owners.

Right to the point: *YES*, there are 2 types of motors in the MKV body style VW cars as well as 2008+ Audi models. (confirmed that MKVI models have the same 2.0 TSI motor)

FSI: found in 2006 and up to 2008 models, available in automatic, 6 SPD manual, and DSG.
TSI: found in late 2008.5 and up models, available in automatic, 6 SPD manual, and DSG.

*Do I have an FSI or a TSI?* POP YOUR HOOD AND READ THE BADGE!! :thumbup:

*Do I have a CBFA or CCTA?* Look at you factory airbox; if the airbox has a 2nd hose coming out of the front of the airbox then your car has the CBFA version of the airbox as shown here:










*NOTE:* the U.S. Spec TSI is NOT the 1.4L Turbo and Supercharged engine that is found in the UK; rather it is second generation, if you will, of the FSI. A 2L 16V direct injection engine - with an IHI Turbo.​*TSI motor (regardless of CBFA or CCTA):* 
Displacement: 121 cu in (1984 cm3)
Maximum Power: 200 hp (147 kW) at 5100 - 6000 rpm
Maximum Torque: 206 lb ft (280 Nm) at 1700 - 5000 rpm
Number of Valves Per Cylinder: 4
Bore: 3.2 in (82.5 mm) & Stroke: 3.7 in (92.8 mm)
Compression Ratio: 9.6 : 1
Firing Order: 1-3-4-2
Engine Weight: 317 lb (144 kg)
Engine Management: Bosch MED 17.5
Fuel Grade: 95/91 RON
Exhaust Emission Standard: ULEV (CCTA) - SULEV (CBFA)

*Some major differences from the FSI to TSI include:*
-- chain timing vs belt as seen in the FSI
-- different fuel/engine management system
-- components in the intake system (as defined above)
-- oil filter and oil dipstick relocated
-- improved PCV system (proved to be problematic in the FSI)
-- compression ratio lowered to 9.6:1
-- more balanced cam shafts in the center of the block on both sides
-- down pipe
-- better emissions (by U.S. standards and regulation)
-- more 02 sensors on exhaust system​


> originally posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are several hardware differences between the different versions. The main changes between the US versions is simply Emissions. US vs ROW also has emissions changes and some other hardware changes for more "headroom" for the higher output "b" version.
> CCTA = US Hardware - 200 HP
> ...





> originally posted by *xgtiride*
> 
> ...The fuel system is now run off of a new lobe of its own to reduce wear, which was a problem with some of the earlier 2.0t engines (from the tech's mouth). It is now also run off of the exhaust cam and no longer the intake cam. The tech noted that the injectors must overcome the combustion pressure of the engine to even force fuel directly, causing them to have operation pressures upwards of 1400 psi.....the intake runners have a plate splitting them into two pathways. In the intake manifold exists individual butterfly valve like air flow splitters that direct the airflow into only half of the intake runners while cruising or coasting, thus increasing gas mileage. The airflow is directed into both paths when the engine is under load to increase air flow and power. Other notes: The intake is not part of the engine cover, and the sound pipe can easily be removed...





> originally posted by *radgolf*
> 
> ...PZEV and SULEV are basically the same emissions rating, but PZEVs have a 15year/150000mi warranty and zero evaporative emissions.
> http://localdc.com/pzev.htm


*More useful Links in regards to the TSI Motor:*​*Official TSI SPEC SHEET from VW*(courtesy of Arin Ahnell @ APR)​*Recall/Warranty/TSB Info from VW*(courtesy of Arin Ahnell @ APR)​There is still carbon buildup in the intake manifold, even though it's not as bad compared to the FSI. Here is a *DIY carbon cleaning with removal of the intake manifold*.​A few of the TSI owners have *reported failing water pumps*​A few of the TSI owners have *reported of failing HPFPs*​*TSI mileage thread*​
With every passing day, there are more and more modifications being introduced for the TSI. Revo, APR, GIAC, and Unitronic all have software/flash capability for these motors. Other basic mods:

*DIY Guide for installing a K04 on a TSI*

*Boost tapping points:* There are plenty of boost tap kits to make stuff work for our cars that worked on FSI (boost gauges, Forge DV's). Some of the more popular ones are made by BSH, AWE, and 42DD.

*Intakes:* have been released by companies such as APR (Carbonio Stage 1/Stage2), AWE (CCB intake), NA Motorsports (VF Engineering), BSH (Stage1/2), Neuspeed (p-flo), and even ABD racing.

*Infamous noise pipe/cabin pipe delete*​
*Downpipes:* FSI applications _can_ be modified to fit TSI cars depending on what engine code you are (CBFA vs CCTA). The mating flanges are slightly different (will require modification) as there is an extra 02 sensor in the stock CBFA setup. (consult your preferred dealer as to what software would clear a downpipe CEL). TSI specific Downpipes are available from various companies, too. Catbacks systems remain universal from FSI to TSI. 

*Suspension:* overall components remain the same. Maybe a few aesthetic parts here and there like an extra rubber mount or bushing. 2008.5+ GTI's also appear to have a lower suspension from the factory compared to 2006-2007 models, but only by a little. Front and Rear sway bars are the same.

*Intercoolers:* (All of the available FSI intercoolers will properly mount up to the TSI engine)
BSH, APR, Eurojet, and Audi S3 (yes, it's compatible with some self fabrication). _Discharge or turbo outlet pipes are available by AWE, Neuspeed, BSH, _

*Catch Cans:*
BSH Vent to Atmosphere Race can
BSH Recirculation Catch Can
42D Design
Forge (the Forge Catchcan is more of a PCV upgrade than just a catch can; it reroutes all of the PCV gases through one line)

*Popular abbreviations and acronyms associated with VW/AUDI:*
TSI (Turbo-Stratified Injection)
FSI (Fuel-Stratified-Injection)
CCTA
PZEV
CBFA
SULEV

I will update this as more information becomes available....everyone feel free to post more info to be included...i will add it to the original post and give you credit if you wish, just delete your post after i acknowledge it so this thread doesn't become 234324 pages long.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*

Here is my somewhat of an attempt to post some relevant information:

Official 2.0 TSI Motor Guide *FROM VW*
(Thanks for hosting the file Arin!)
Official Specs:
Broken link - http://www.arinahnell.com/other/vw/tech/20tsi.pdf
New Link (file is legit) http://www.2shared.com/complete/TTTnNAMP/SSP_824803_20tsi.html

2009 Carefree Maintenance Program Information:
http://www.vw.com/myvw/carefree/en/us/
URL Link to PDF Explanation: http://www.vw.com/downloads/zi...e.zip

*THE MKV GOLF R HAS THE FSI MOTOR*
The engine cover from Golf R does in fact say "TSI" but it is using the same motor out of the ED30 MKV, which has slightly stronger rods and a k04 turbo.
Again:
*THE MKV GOLF R HAS THE FSI MOTOR*

*Link to TSI related TSB*:
(Thanks again Arin!)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4333364

*EASY WAY TO TELL IF YOUR CAR IS CCTA OR CBFA*
Pop open your hood and inspect your factory airbox. If the airbox has a 2nd hose coming out of the front of the airbox then your car has the CBFA version of the airbox. 
The CBFA version also has a 3rd sensor (a 2nd o2 sensor) on the DP that is used for emissions purposes.









Different revisions of the TSI motor:



[email protected] said:


> There are several hardware differences between the different versions. The main changes between the US versions is simply Emissions. US vs ROW also has emissions changes and some other hardware changes for more "headroom" for the higher output "b" version. CCTA = US Hardware - 200 HP
> CBFA = US Hardware, High Emissions - 200 HP
> CCZA = ROW Hardware, 200 HP
> CCZB = ROW Hardware, 210 HP


 
The MKV and MKVI Share the *SAME* TSI motor:


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_That's not a rumor, the engine in the 2010 GTI in the US is the same TSI motor that has been under the hood of US GTIs since mid-2008 model year.














_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Correct
US MK5/MK6 2.0 TSI Engine
CCTA
CBFA
*CCT* and *CBF* denote the engine's mechanical structure. IE, secondary injection (CBF) vs non secondary injection (CCT). *A*, the 4th letter, denotes the power output for the calibration, ie both rated in the us for 207ft-lb/200hp. 
ROW MK6 and A3 2.0 TSI Engines
CCZA - A3
CCZB - MK6*CCZ* denotes the european mechanical structure. *A* denotes the 200HP calibration. *B* denotes the 210HP calibration.









*Q: How strong are the rods in the TSI motor?*
A: For the FSI motor the industry standard for how strong the rods are considered to be 350 ft/lbs of torque. Nobody has yet puplicly reported bending any rods in the TSI motor, but the TSI rods are in fact stronger.

Im not saying the rods can or cannot withstand any amount of power, just meerly sharing pix of the rods with the community (Thanks to [email protected]):




























Nobody has reported any bent rods yet as the TSI motor has only been around for about 3 years now and Turbo upgrades are just now picking up steam. Only time will tell the strength of the new rods



Link to discussion over the strength of the stock TSI Fueling as well as showing pictures comparing the FSI rods to the TSI rods:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5125531-TSI-injector-limits 


Injectors for the TSI:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ted-2.0-TSI-upgraded-injectors-mystery-solved.



*Potential TSI Issues:*
A few of the TSI cars are reporting failing Water Pumps (2010 GTIs and Audis from the sound of it):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4832770
There have also been a few reports of failing HPFPs:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231403

Some TSI cars (primarily MKVIs) are experiencing issues with the Timing Chain Tensioner, here is a DIY guide in order how to replace it (credit goes to Eric AKA "erball" and "eurocars":
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1096198


*Oil Change in a TSI Motor:*
_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRrrSick* »_
The good news is that you don't need to touch these covers on a TSI for an oil change. I did my first one at the first 1,000 mile mark just to train myself (and to see if there was any metallic content).
The drain plug is accessible (points toward the rear), and the process is very painless.
1. Put the warm car up on ramps or jack stands
2. Remove the drain plug (19mm socket)
3. Remove the oil cap to speed draining
4. Once the flow slows significantly, loosen your oil filter slowly until you hear the flow increase again. Let it sit partly unscrewed and drain. (There's a breech pin that'll open if you haven't read about that--it's great.)
5. When the flow slows down significantly, unscrew the filter the remainder of the way by hand and pick the filter straight up. There shouldn't be any mess.
6. Lube and install the new filter.
7. Replace drain plug (no new crush washer is necessary from what I've read... the washer's permanent on the drain plug).
8. Fill 'er up. 5 qts. Start with 4.5, run it to get oil into the filter, and check. Add as needed.Enjoy the relatively painless process! I had a blast... and plan to do changes between dealer maintenance just for the peace of mind... and the relaxation.








_Modified by VeeRrrSick at 6:18 AM 5-21-2009_













If you want to mount up a DP that is made for the FSI/ TSI CCTA engine you will have to modify the flange to fit for the CBFA (cut out the 2 parts of the flange that are colored with the charpie):










MORE Info on the difference between the FSI & TSI (CCTA and CBFA) from 42D Design:
Taken from the 42D Design webpage:

Yes. Our downpipe has been designed to fit both FSI and TSI motors. The downpipe flange has been machined to fit both turbochargers. Some TSI motors (CBFA) have 3 oxygen sensors instead of 2. To accommodate this configuration an extra oxygen sensor bung has been added.​ 
FSI and early TSI motors are equipped with two oxygen sensors. The first sensor is located before the first catalytic converter directly after the downpipe flange. The second is located after the second catalytic converter.​ 
CFBA and later TSI motors are equipped with three oxygen sensors. The first sensor is located on the turbo. The second is located before the second catalytic converter. The third is located after the second catalytic converter.​ 
If installing on a FSI or early TSI motor, plug the second oxygen sensor bung on our downpipe.​ 
If installing on a CFBA or later TSI motor, plug the first hole on our downpipe.
The extra bung can be used for a wideband gauge and sensor at any time.​ 


*Intake Manifold Removal/Cleaning valves:*
Here is a DIY link on how to remove the TSI Intake Manifold:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...al-DIY-Valve-Cleaning&p=72399725#post72399725 


*Noisepipe Delete:* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4922554-DIY-TSI-Tiguan-Pipe-Install-Noisemaker-Delete


*DIY Guide for installing a K04 on a TSI:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5166488-How-To-Install-an-APR-K04-on-a-TSI&p=69635363


I am in no way going to update this thread with every single mod that is out on the market but I will pop in here (hopefully) from time to time and post up some available parts:


ECU Flash:
APR
REVO
GIAC
Unitronic
Neuspeed
Eurodyne Maestro
United Motorsports
EuroCustoms


BT Kits:
APR


K04 kit:
APR
AWE
CTS


Downpipe:
AWE (CCTA AND CBFA)
42D - Modular (CCTA AND CBFA)
A&L (CCTA AND CBFA)
USP (CCTA AND CBFA)
Eurojet/Unitronic/Revo (CCTA AND CBFA)
APR (CCTA AND CBFA)
Ultimate Racing (CCTA and CBFA)
EuroCustoms (CCTA and CBFA)
Ultimate Racing (CCTA and CBFA)
SPM (CCTA and CBFA)

Catback exhaust:
ALL of the available MKV FSI catback exhausts will properly mount up to the MKV TSI engine.
The MKV FSI catback will obviously NOT mount up to the MKVI TSI

Catch Cans:
BSH Vent to Atmosphere Race can
BSH Recirculation Catch Can
BFI
42D Design
Forge
034

There are three companies that sell replacement Valvecover breather plates that replace the stock PCV as well as incorporating Catch Cans, Forge, 034, and IE.

Here you can see some pictures of the Forge PCV Breather plate/Africa Plate.
It reroutes all of the PCV gases through one line:








Using this blockoff plate:

















Intercooler:
All of the available FSI intercoolers will properly mount up to the TSI engine
BSH
APR
Eurojet
SPM

*The Audi s3 IC and MKVI goRf ICs will both fit the TSI*
S3 IC tested:


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_...The stock hoses work just fine too. You just have to cut the metal ends off, and clamp them down with 2 3/4" hose clamps. I might be imagining things, but my butt dyno notices a pretty large improvement in my 30-110mph runs. 
The price list is:
9- 6mmX1.0X16mm bolts (HomeDepot) $3.30
2-#36 2 3/4" ideal hose clamps (home Depot, plumbing section) $2.00
About 6 beers (kroger) $8S3 intercooler (worldimpex.com) $320 +$18 shipping





S3 install thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...61165
AWE now sells a quality set of hoses so you don't have to cut your stock hoses

*The FSI Intakes will NOT fit the TSI without modification.*
Intakes taht fit:
BSH
Carbonio
P-flo
Neuspeed
VF

Motor Mounts:
*NOTE: The passenger side mount has a slightly different design for the upper brackets in which you bolt your Windshield Washer fluid neck & Noisepipe to. The BSH Mounts have a NEW bracket to fix this, so double check before you order*
VF
BSH (TSI revision)
SPM
VWR
BFI

Torque Mount Insert:
*NOTE: the 2008.5 TSI mount is the same as the FSI while the 2009 TSI has a different shaped insert than the FSI*
BSH 
VF 
Neuspeed
Black Forest Industries (BFI) has torque arm insert (98a durometer) for 2009 TSI cars
USP
VWR

Boost tap:
*NOTE: you CANNOT tap into the vacuum source like the FSI motor you MUST purhchase one of the following pieces to properly tap into a vacuum source for a boost gauge*
BSH
AWE
42D Design
Forge
APR

Discharge Pipe:
Neuspeed
AWE

TB Pipe:
BSH
Neuspeed
AWE


----------



## SimonSays (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Terrific idea Simon. I'll try to gather some info over the next week or so to contribute.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

These might be good links to incorporate:
http://www.mkv-gti.net/wiki/in..._Page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2374154


_Modified by ViRtUaLheretic at 4:07 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_Popular abbreviations and acronyms associated with VW/AUDI:
TSI (Turbo-Stratified Injection)
FSI (Fuel-Stratified-Injection)
CCTA
PZEV
SULEV
CBFA

I know for a fact that I have the TSI.....but what's the difference between the CCTA & the CBFA versions!?!?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*

How do you exactly figure out which one you have though???
I'm in Michigan...so I don't have a emissions strict one


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

PZEV is just a term/label for the "Partial Zero Emissions Vehicle" that they put on the car
So then you either have the CCTA or the CFBA engine code....we just need to figure out which ones go with what type of engine (non PZEV vs. PZEV), lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_
i think you're right...people may have a PZEV vehicle based on what state they bought the car in...maybe PZEV was just an 08 thing...and the 09's are SULEV (revamped PZEV)?

We'll just never know....there's like NO info on this car (specifically the motor) at all
Last time I checked the VW site they still had the '08 GTI on there & were still showing the FSI motor in it, LOL
But yeah....certain states have to have the PZEV cars (like California & some of the northeast states).....so that's why I was wondering if the CCTA/CFBA meant the difference between PZEV & non-PZEV


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*

Did it say that on the window sticker??

I'm almost 99.9% positive when I was at the dealer on Tuesday & he pulled my VIN it said CCTA for the motor code (doesn't say anything on the sticker sheet)
So I think the CBFA is the PZEV version & CCTA is the non-PZEV version


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*

whats different about the downpipe?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*

Alrighty so as Im sure you guys are aware of (those guys that own 2009s that is) the 2009 models come with a "Carefree Maintenance" program. Today I had setup to meet for the Courtesy Vehicle Check, and for some reason I thought that they would change the oil. I guess when I called in and made an appointment I stated that I wanted an oil change or whatever.
Anyways, once the "Courtesy Vehicle Check" was done I was handed an $80 bill for doing an oil change








Do yourselves a favor and change your own oil before you do your Courtesy Vehicle Check and just have them inspect all the fluids. I wasn't expecting a bill.
That's what I get for not looking up something in advance


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Alrighty so as Im sure you guys are aware of (those guys that own 2009s that is) the 2009 models come with a "Carefree Maintenance" program. Today I had setup to meet for the Courtesy Vehicle Check, and for some reason I thought that they would change the oil. I guess when I called in and made an appointment I stated that I wanted an oil change or whatever.
Anyways, once the "Courtesy Vehicle Check" was done I was handed an $80 bill for doing an oil change








Do yourselves a favor and change your own oil before you do your Courtesy Vehicle Check and just have them inspect all the fluids. I wasn't expecting a bill.
That's what I get for not looking up something in advance










ouch. glad i have an 08


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

thats because only the 10k, 20k, and 30k services are free, according to my dealer the 5k oil change isn't needed anymore....anybody confirm this?


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*

Thought I would add to this thread as I recently was able to check out an 09 GTI engine being rebuilt at my local VW dealership... As well as I am a new 09 GTI owner







.
Quick story: This GTI was over-revved to 8900 rpms and some valves and lifters were destroyed. I am assuming the owner accidentally miss shifted.
The first thing that the tech, who was a VW enthusiast himself, told me was that the entire valve train and head can be removed assembled to access the engine internals. Thus the advantage of this is that if you were to replace piston rings or need to access the engine internals, you can do so with out disturbing the valve train. He noted that he removed the head cover and the cam shafts were just sitting there, as the bearings are built into the case.
The fuel system is now run off of a new lobe of its own to reduce wear, which was a problem with some of the earlier 2.0t engines(from the tech's mouth). It is now also run off of the exhaust cam and no longer the intake cam. The tech noted that the injectors must overcome the combustion pressure of the engine to even force fuel directly, causing them to have operation pressures upwards of 1400 psi. 
Fuel mileage tech: The intake runners have a plate splitting them into two pathways. In the intake manifold exists individual butterfly valve like air flow splitters that direct the airflow into only half of the intake runners while cruising or coasting, thus increasing gas mileage. The airflow is directed into both paths when the engine is under load to increase air flow and power.
Other notes: The intake is not part of the engine cover, and the sound pipe can easily be removed.
If anyone has questions, just ask. I probably know the answer, I just can't think of anything else new about the engine at this moment to post.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_thats because only the 10k, 20k, and 30k services are free, according to my dealer the 5k oil change isn't needed anymore....anybody confirm this?

Correct. However I was still kind of leary putting 10k on a brand new motor without an oil change..... I misunderstood what the free 6k maintenance inspection was comprised of and I ended up spendin some extra cash.


----------



## 2005.5 GLI (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm they charged you for your 5k oil change on an 09vw, i was just at the dealership yesterday and i asked about the free service on the 09 GLI i bought and he said the oil needs to be changed at the first 5k then 10k after that but didnt say if they would charge me I'll have to check that out. and i talked to a tech and he said they updated and changed the water pathways on the new TSI. thought i would add that little bit of info.


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

ur salesman probably forgot he was selling an '09, i'd check the fine print in ur manual


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (2005.5 GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2005.5 GLI* »_hmmm they charged you for your 5k oil change on an 09vw, i was just at the dealership yesterday and i asked about the free service on the 09 GLI i bought and he said the oil needs to be changed at the first 5k then 10k after that but didnt say if they would charge me

Thats what my dealer first told me when he was selling me the car. However he corrected himself and apologized since when I bought the car it had only been on the lot for 3 days and they were still learning about the 09s


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_
i think you're right...people may have a PZEV vehicle based on what state they bought the car in...maybe PZEV was just an 08 thing...and the 09's are SULEV (revamped PZEV)?


PZEV and SULEV are basically the same emissions rating, but PZEVs have a 15year/150000mi warranty and zero evaporative emissions.
http://localdc.com/pzev.htm 



_Modified by radgolf at 3:41 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_
wow...what a warranty...but who is that backed by? the government? vw? the dealer?

VW, and subsequently all VW dealers, are on the hook for this. The PZEV GTI (Tier 2, Bin 2) is even cleaner than the Prius (Tier 2, Bin 3), which makes me wonder why my tailpipes still have soot?








Tier 2, Bin 10: Least clean…
Tier 2, Bin 9-6: Getting cleaner…
Tier 2, Bin 5: Average…
Tier 2, Bins 4-2: Getting even cleaner…
Tier 1, Bin 1: Cleanest, equivalent to CARB’s ZEV standard (see below)
http://www.autobytel.com/conte.../1478


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

just bought a 2008 TSI GTI this weekend and I'm trying to figure things out on it...
... back to top! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (VdubVSHonda)*

Congrats! I've had my TSI for 7k miles and no real problems but two:
1. When I push unlock on the driver door the thing clicks like 3-5 times sometimes.
2. My brakes squeak when the car is cold for the first minute. Not fully convinced it's the pads, though, and it's completely gone after that 1st min.
Not too bad. Is yours a PZEV?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_

my brakes sqeak the first few times i brake, as well.
started after winter came along.

I've noticed that during the winter if it is really cold or if there is any condensation the first few times I break there is some minute brake squeaking. After a few short stops the sound subsides. Should be normal. 
If you get some upgraded brake pads however there could be some additional noise.
EDIT: x2 for sticky!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We should get some of the more major TSI threads sticked to avoid the repetive answers. 
AKA: z0mg whats chip should i get d00d!


_Modified by ViRtUaLheretic at 10:33 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Dream In Euro (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

i noticed the same thing with my new 08 GTI...brakes squeaking on first few stops...figured it was due to the cold/salt all over them.


----------



## [S][A][N][T][O][S] (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

will FSI ecu be compatible with a TSI? I have a 09 gti w/ TSI


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

BUMP FOR STICKY


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

wow, good thing you bumped this. this should be stickied as it helped me since I might be getting an 09 GTI
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowestDub (Nov 14, 2008)

bump for sticky


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

no doubt
sticky this bish


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

Seriously this whole PZEV deal is bloody confusing...
I'm guessing a major difference is that PZEV engines have a different ECU, explaining why APR Stage 1 is compatible (yet).
Anyone care to elaborate further?


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_
google/wiki PZEV. it's not exclusive to VW - it's pretty much a government standard depending where you live (and if your state government is choosing to abide by it)
APR software is compatible with both CBFA and CCTA - the incompatibility issues lie in your ECU box code (there's as many as ~8-10?) APR from what i've heard/seen have cracked almost all. i would call APR or talk to (mike/arin) on here and give them your car information.
they'll prob send you to an APR location if necessary so they can get a better understanding. it's a matter of a simple upload and download on a laptop connected to your car.
i doubt you would even need to do that, though.

Yeah I understand what PZEV is (simply a designation for "grading" a cars emissions into a certain class, PZEV, ULEV, LEV, etc)
We tried to do a trial flash today on my 09, no luck as APR doesn't support my ECU yet, but we did send in the code extract from the ECU to APR to take a look at. 
Arin and Keith have been awesome btw, really awesome customer service they have over there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Xing my fingers that they will be able to support my car sometime soon, the current promo that's going on is an awesome deal.


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_APR software is compatible with both CBFA and CCTA - the incompatibility issues lie in your ECU box code (there's as many as ~8-10?) APR from what i've heard/seen have cracked almost all. i would call APR or talk to (mike/arin) on here and give them your car information.

I actually went to see if I could get trial stage 1 software and they told me the code for my car wasn't cracked yet








At least they'll be able to crack another one when I bring the car in again.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

Wow I figured all of the ECU codes would have been logged by now and had a flash ready. Guess I got lucky








Also glad to see this thread still being of use instead of just my daily bumps to plead for a sticky thread


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

^ Seriously.
Kudos Shippensburg for maintaining this thread.
Looks like it's becoming a valuable resource for us TSI guys.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_I swear my TSI gets better gas milage.. my FSI always said about 300 miles left on a fillup, and dropped to 100 left by 1/2 a tank. My TSI on the other hand still says 160 left at a half tank marker.. At this very moment i am aimed for 390 miles on the tank if it continues as it has been.
im stock so far, but have something hidden to activate later.


My MFD usually says around 450-460 when I fill up
But I just got APR's Stage 1 today...so I think that number might change


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

Keeping out of the throttle for a few thousand miles after getting chipped is hard


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Keeping out of the throttle for a few thousand miles after getting chipped is hard









Yeah tell me about it
After spending $635 on Thursday (which was a great deal though!), I wanna see what it is that I paid for....LOL


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

STICKY this thread plz!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_BUMP FOR STICKY!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Bump a dump dump.
Btw, once this thread is finally stickied I will remove all of my useless bump posts....


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

http://www.vw.com/gti/complete...ering
Has anyone noticed how the VW's website is giving the wrong compression ratio for the 2009 model?


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for this thread. Answered several questions I had. Good job!


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (Ricky Bobby)*

NOTE TO CANADIANS: THERE IS NO LONGER THE "3 YEAR-36,000 MILE (3yr-60K Km) CARE-FREE MAINTENANCE PLAN" IN OUR COUNTRY. SAD TO SAY!
There are some MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJOR diffs. btwn VW.ca and VW.com.
Do NOT assume that just because Americans are offered certain plans and options that we are "entitled" to the same.
Eg: The Plan I just mentioned....and paint options.


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I've heard that excuse before. Never fall for it. To do so, only confirms to the salesman that yer a sucka! Tell HIM...that he had better know his **** before he starts flogging off cars he's still not familiar with.
And push your case.
You will win.
These days...anything to appease customers helps keep food on their family's table.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_
*The U.S. Spec TSI is NOT the 1.4L Turbo and Supercharged engine that is found in the UK*


nice writeup, but do you guys know if we have a chance of getting ths 1.4L turbo&supercharged engine?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (oj1480)*

negatory red leader


----------



## mojo_powered (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Does anyone know what engine my Rocco has?


----------



## mojo_powered (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

umm... yeah!!??
what code? AE888 as in the new GTI, CCTA, CBFA ?? That's what I am asking.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Bump for sticky

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looking for the vw approved motor oil list... can't find it. 
In for le bump


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

is urs cbfa? if yes did u need the bracketry for the bsh intake?


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

Just a thought on how to tell the difference from CCTA and CBFA...
My car which is an '09 TSI was made in 9/08... and doesn't have that hose sticking out, and also has a sticker near the hood latch that says ULEV... so i think that the cars made sometime after mine are the CBFA PZEV...
also i have been having some issues regarding flex pipe vibration which was associated with 06-08 models, my problems were dismissed by the dealer saying "these were taken care of with the new engine" but since the CCTA uses the same DP i believe that that problem still exists. 
also, does anyone know what this extra hose infront of the stock intake does?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Carter N)*

it blows air on your catalytic converter during start up when your emissions are higher then normal. It does this of course to lower the emissions output.


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

wait, in that picture is that hose pulled up or is that just where it always sits... 
because i have a hose that looks like that but it is connected to the box.
also new 100% way to tell what engine you have. 
open the hood. look on the left side of the engine (as if you were looking at it) and there should be a sticker behind the noise pipe on the housing for the chain. CCT = CCTA and CBF = CBFA


_Modified by Carter N at 11:10 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Carter N)*

if you guys would have said this 2 or 1.5 days ago, it would have saved me a huge hassle and hours of searching and calling. lol


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

I cleared out 90% of my bump posts, however C3PO will stay untill the thread is stickied








Oh and I deleted over a full page of sticky bumps hahaz


----------



## Carter N (Apr 26, 2009)

So how do you know if you have a 2008.5 or 2009...
because my car is a 2009 but it was mad in 08. 
also i have a CCTA engine... is that bad?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Carter N)*

When people say 2008.5 we refer to a 2008 VW GTI with a TSI motor as the TSI motor was first introduced in the 2nd half of 2008. ALL 2009s have the TSI motor.
The CCTA version isn't "bad" in many cases it will be better for you as you have more options for exhaust systems at the current moment.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Bump for Sticky and my 1000th post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amaxs81 (Apr 19, 2008)

ummm....so this still isn't stickied yet?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I just changed my own oil @ 15k miles and it was a snap following the DIY that was posted.
I updated the FAQ to include the fact that the drain plug is a 19mm socket.
I installed the ECS magnetic drain plug ($10) and it fit perfectly (uses 14mm socket).


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Speed diff*

So I have to ask... if you take a stock BWA (say pre 2008.5 2.0TFSI engines) against these new engines on a standard robot to robot race are they the same or is the new engine stronger than the older engines?
From what I can see is the mods are mostly CO2, and huge efficency improvements


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Speed diff (AudisFan)*

The changes on the TSI are more than just a few extra emissions things done to it.
The TSI is a whole new engine.
The TSI and FSI seem to be right about on par with each other despite the fact that the TSI has lower compression and a slightly smaller turbo.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

if everyone clicks under your name and *reports this post to moderater* that can be used to get threads stickied as well. It is not only for reporting bad threads *which I have never done I aint no snitch*


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Speed diff (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Wow I knew about the compression ratio's but didn't know about the slightly smaller turbo - do you know what model it is - is it the same KKK K03 in the BWA?
Also I hear the Tuners (I hope APR etc can pitch up here) say they can get so much more power out of the TSI engines than the BWA's- is that true if so why?


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Speed diff (AudisFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudisFan* »_Wow I knew about the compression ratio's but didn't know about the slightly smaller turbo - do you know what model it is - is it the same KKK K03 in the BWA?
Also I hear the Tuners (I hope APR etc can pitch up here) say they can get so much more power out of the TSI engines than the BWA's- is that true if so why?

Take a look at the APR website. If memory serves me right, they get 4 more horses out of Stage 1.


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought this might be a good place to ask, instead of making a new topic.
Are we advised to run colder spark plugs once you get chipped, like the 1.8Ts? It is fairly well known that once you get the 1.8T chipped you should gap them smaller and get one heat range colder spark plugs. Is this the same for the TSI, and if so, what spark plugs should I look out for?
Thanks!


----------



## MK1TD (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Speed diff (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Bump TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Just a note from VW about the oil change. Know that VW recommends replacing the drain plug each time you do a change. This is not to make $2.00 off of a new drain plug, it not only states this in the VW maint. procedures...you may be warned that if you don't replace it each time, you may void the warranty.
Not joking here.
Oh...and Parts handed me about 10 in a bag...no charge.
They come with steel washers already installed.


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Carter N)*

I have so far located 9 ID labels inside my car's various compartments.
And also the one in the very first page of the manual.
Tells me every single detail of what engine, paint code, tranny code etc. 
Didn't need to lift the hood at all. Just open your manual. And your eyes.

"When all else fails..."


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Speed diff (ViRtUaLheretic)*

wow, I have been slacking and this thread made it to page 3 in this forum.
What do WE have to do to get this stickied FFS?
p.s. added the S3 IC to the list of compatabilites. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Speed diff (AudisFan)*

So H2O is less then a week away. I am making my shopping list, and of course it depends on if I have a CCTA or CBFA. I bought my car 3 weeks ago. It's 2010 CC.
I would think that the newest model would have the stricter emissions CBFA engine. Apparently I have a CCTA. I have a CCT on the barcode on Engine.
this is my airbox below.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Speed diff (Bullitt_TDI)*

You have a CCTA.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_wow, I have been slacking and this thread made it to page 3 in this forum.



Might wanna add the Black Forest Industries (BFI) torque arm insert as an option:
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html
I had it in my car & it had less vibations then the Neuspeed one


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

bump for sticky


----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_
- improved PCV system (proved to be problematic in the FSI) 


So, does this mean that the TSI will not suffer from valve deposit issues like the FSI did?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (Quattro Pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Pete* »_
So, does this mean that the TSI will not suffer from valve deposit issues like the FSI did? 


Negatory, I have already noticed oil deposits in my intake pipe and such, so the engines are still spitting oil.
The benefits of the new PCV is that it is no longer a weak spot in the motor and doesn't have to be replaced. It would still be a good idea to invest in a catch can though...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_
Negatory, I have already noticed oil deposits in my intake pipe and such, so the engines are still spitting oil.


x2
Pull off an intercooler hose & you'll notice oil


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

bump for sticky.
People are starting to buy MKVIs and have questions bout the TSI...


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I contacted a mod about a sticky 2 weeks ago and he said he was going to look into this for us......


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

new forum posters asking questions covered in the FAQ bump


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Not to wet anyones blanket, but perhaps it hasn't been made sticky due to the quality of the first few posts. It contains useful information, but really needs to be cleaned up, organized, edited and expanded upon.
Compare it to the FSI sticky FAQ:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3610503
Maybe an effort should be made to make a thread containing links to other specifically useful threads.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BASIC TSI INFO/ACRONYMS/FAQ (shuko)*

That thread was created by the mods, if they want me to make something like that I can, but for the time being this is the best thing we have.
A majority of those links are still relevant with the TSI motor, but this thread is to outline what the differences are with the new TSI motor and help educate people about the new motor design and hopefully answer some n00b questions.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

lol ya
This thread can answer 80% of all of the n00b questions ppl have when they first get their car and pop the hood.
Ive even spoke with 2 different mods that said they would help me out with a sticky, but that was months ago....
so here I am
BUMP


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

whether this is stickied or not you know that 90% of noobs won't read it anyways and just go straight to posting their question in a new thread.


----------



## Disturbed0015 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive read it! But I am new to this forum not the way forums work.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

just a quick question...
I have a CCTA TSI motor. An FSI downpipe will bolt up without any modifications? (no extra O2 sensor, no changes to the flange?)


----------



## lookin4trouble (Jun 14, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## BoostedEG6 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (lookin4trouble)*

So i have a question since this is a FSI/TSI topic, my friend bought a 10 GTI. She wants the atmospheric bov sound. Ive been reading around and someone with an 09 GTI with a TSI motor, suggested to purchase the Forge DV spacer. Will this still apply to the 2010 model?
More or less I am asking if I purchase this spacer, install it, will it make the atmospheric noise? Or do I need to to also buy an aftermarket DV along with the spacer? 
Thanks.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (BoostedEG6)*

Forge released a new (or will be VERY shortly) releasing a DV spacer that is compatable with the TSI motors, there was something they had to redesign since the new DV is a different shape or something of that sort.
P.S. Bump for sticky


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Updated info in 2nd post:
BSH stated that our cars can produce up to 350hp and then the stock injectors become the limiting factor.
GO TSI!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
St Patrick's day bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Just got done working on my car, bump for sticky








BTW, installing the mini dash cubby is a pain in the %&^#%!
Not really, but removing the last bracket took as long as the reast of the install.


thats why i'm thinking underseat tray instead of dash cubby.

cuz i needs a place to keep my nine piece son.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

new versoin of vwvortex bump


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey virtual, was a manual provided to you when you purchased the cubby?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

yessir, it sucked tho.
You are better off just followingthe writeup on here or golfmkv.
Oh and do yourself a favor and go get a ratcheting wrench like the DIY guide says, it will make it sooooooooooooooo much easier.
2 of those bolts are a PITA to get off.


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

I have the CBFA engine. 

Anybody know if I can determine which ECU I have without pulling it out? I have a Vag Com, not sure what to read to get the ECU part number.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

i believe the ECU # is written on the unit itself and can be seen when you take the lower dash out from the drivers side.
If you call up APR with your VIN # they should be able to tell you if can get a flash or not.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump for sticky


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a CBFA engine and a CCTA pipe. SO can you clarify where I need to have the cuts made?

http://i1016.photobucket.com/albums/af282/alexgti101/tsidp.jpg

The red or the green? Also, where the "?" is, do I cut that sharpie section also?

Also, would it matter if I made the third bung weld before or after the catalytic converter? 

And If I went to a good shop would should they know how to trim the flange down?
Thanks.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Mr.Alex said:


> Hey guys, I have a CBFA engine and a CCTA pipe. SO can you clarify where I need to have the cuts made?
> 
> http://i1016.photobucket.com/albums/af282/alexgti101/tsidp.jpg
> 
> ...


red
As forthe ?, that doesnt need to be modified AFAIK



Mr.Alex said:


> Also, would it matter if I made the third bung weld before or after the catalytic converter?
> .


BEFORE
To borrow a pic from 42D Design, this pic shows the placement of the three o2 sensors:








1st: pre flex
2nd: post flex
3rd: before cat



Mr.Alex said:


> And If I went to a good shop would should they know how to trim the flange down?
> Thanks.


 A good shop would compare the flange on the new DP to the flange on your stock piece and they would make it fit, correct.
However it wouldnt hurt to print the picture from the FAQ and take it to them.


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

Thanks that helps.

I actually ment to write if it matters if I put the third bung before the flex because I cant really put it after.

Heres a pic.
http://i1016.photobucket.com/albums/af282/alexgti101/DSC02547-1.jpg


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

now that I do not know......
You can give it a shot, but it will dfinitely modify the readings for the o2 sensor.

what brand DP is that?


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

Its the Milltek dp. When you say change the readings do you mean throw the CEL?

Cause Im planning on getting the stage2 flash shortly after it.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

The cat will clean up the exhaust gases and will inadvertently change the reading for what the o2 sensor is expecting.

If the o2 sensor is supposed to be before the cat it is expecting to read a "dirtier" signal, if its placed after the cat then the o2 sensor wont be getting the readings it is expecting.


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

Theres already one after the cat, and one right by the flange. What would the incorrect readings do hypothetically?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Im not sure exactly what the first two o2 sensor read (the one after the cat reports emissions data).
Im just simply stating that the readings will be off.

It might work, it might not, i unno.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

BAD SNaCKY said:


> For all the basic questions for new TSI owners..and for newbies: yes, there are 2 types of motors in the newer Audi/VW cars. In a nutshell:What one do you have? *POP YOUR HOOD AND READ THE BADGE * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 1. FSI (found in 2006 and up to 2008 models) DSG and 6spd Manual
> 2. TSI (found in late 2008.5 and up models) DSG and 6spd Manual


 











Since this was bumped and this site is shared with Audi owners the information should reflect what you would actually find. Going by Badge will not identify which engine you have.


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

For the record, if you dont care about the CEL light, it doesnt matter where the o2 sensor/bung is welded/made.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the part number for this engine cover???



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Bump for adding new info about rod strength and showing some pictures that Arin posted in the TSI Injector thread


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Bump for adding new info about rod strength and showing some pictures that Arin posted in the TSI Injector thread


I still don't understand why the moderators haven't sticky this thread yet. Have you message them to sticky it?? There's so much info on this thread.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I have PMEd several mods in the past, only one of them responded back saying that he/she would look into it.

Untill then I will randomly bump the thread and promote it when I can.

MODS: if there is something that needs to be done to get this stickied please let me know (change of format layout, remove garbage, better structure??).


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

TTT 

Sticky would be nice... :wave:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Cinco De mayo bump :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

why is this not stickied yet???


----------



## JRMGTI (Jan 10, 2011)

soze said:


> why is this not stickied yet???


----------



## SIDS4KIDS (Jun 16, 2011)

Great thread!!! Thanks for all the info! :beer::snowcool:


----------



## PeterIroc (Jun 7, 2011)

One of the best post here!!! 

Regards


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

BAD SNaCKY said:


> Did an EPIC clean up of the original post today; more centralizing if anything.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 sounds like a perfect time fo ra sticky :thumbup:


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

everyone, please go back and delete all your irrelevant posts to clean this thread up. i just cleared all mine out and got it back down a page:thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

BAD SNaCKY said:


> i agree :thumbup:
> 
> I did pull from your second post, too. So you should go clean yours up if i've already listed the stuff in the OP -- no need for redundant info (PM me if i missed something and should include anything else)
> 
> ...


 Oh I am well aware of this, I have gone back an edited my post several times since its beginning.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone know if the there is a difference in radiators between the TSI and FSI?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

pandavw86 said:


> Anyone know if the there is a difference in radiators between the TSI and FSI?


I believe there is a difference in the mounting points for the rad, but other than that I believe they are the same.
There was a guy on golfmk6 that tried to mount the Mishimoto radiator on his MKVI and it didn't fit.

Came to bump the thread as I blew up my DV last night.
BSH how bout that DV Relocation kit?


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Perhaps you should add a TFSI definition, in addition to the FSI and TSI definitions you provided. Just so that people can understand the differences between the three.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

TSI is vw forced induction direct injection

FSI is Audi normally aspirated direct injection
TFSI is Audi forced induction direct injection


There are no physical differences they are just labels incorrectly used on the forums. 

Now that the R is rolling out with an engine that everyone calls "FSI" but says "TSI" on the top people might start getting them straight. (doubt it)


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> TSI is vw forced induction direct injection
> 
> FSI is Audi normally aspirated direct injection
> TFSI is Audi forced induction direct injection
> ...


 I still don't understand why VW put TSI on the new engine cover
They had to know all it was going to do was confuse the sh1t out of people


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> I still don't understand why VW put TSI on the new engine cover
> They had to know all it was going to do was confuse the sh1t out of people



Why is it VWs fault that a bunch of people on the internet decided to make up what things are referred to?

I've been telling people the tsi/fsi crap is wrong for over 3 years now, this isn't new.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

2012 bumpdizzle


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent info in here:thumbup: back to the top


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

*bump*

FSI annd TSI (CCTA) downpipes do interchange. 42 Designs has a great write-up.

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/tech/mk6dpfitment.html

I'm happy to have a CCTA in my Tig S 6M w/APR. Not even a CEL in 30k.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Bump for sticky.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

So much great info here.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

2013 bump 
cmon mods, sticky this ish


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

added a DIY on how to remove and reinstall Timing Chain Tensioner


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

bumpdizzle


----------



## 2RedVWs (Aug 5, 2013)

Have had my 2013.5 GLI for almost two weeks now...

As any information comes out on the CPPA motor, I'd be interested in reading it.

Great thread, guys!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

updated


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Xmas bump


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

zombie bump


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

2016 bump :beer:


----------



## DrewBy1ak (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump to much good info


----------

